# Sears looking for their Xmas staff



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't know if this is considered okay, or if this is the right place. I heard on the radio this morning that Sears stores all across Canada are looking for the extra Xmas staff, and are doing some sort of recruiting all day today at all stores. 

They said show up between 2-8 with a resume and two pieces of id.

I thought this might be of interest as there are some people here looking to make some extra money.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Wrong place.

We have 100's of angry protesters in toronto. 

Thanks, though, PA.
That was kind of you.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

They're protesting Sears?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

He meant they need _real_ jobs..


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification... 

We have those protesters here too... I was thinking about going to go by them at lunch time and tell them that they could apply at Sears for the holidays.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I think we should go in partnership with kaeJS and start making money off these protesters. Like he said in another thread, we could sell them t-shirts, bottled water, light sticks, signs, pens, lighters, flairs, (not), heat packs, whatever. 

We could call this, risky business. Let's just hope you don't get malled by the crowd. To fit in, I could wear a lumber jacket. I won't shave for two days.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm walking by 'em every day. Maybe I'm passing you guys, too, as I walk to and from appointments around work.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Jungle said:


> 1. we could sell them t-shirts, bottled water, light sticks, signs, pens, lighters, flairs, (not), heat packs, whatever.
> 
> 2. To fit in, I could wear a lumber jacket. I won't shave for two days.


1. They said that they are looking for donations.
2.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Jungle said:


> I think we should go in partnership with kaeJS and start making money off these protesters. Like he said in another thread, we could sell them t-shirts, bottled water, light sticks, signs, pens, lighters, flairs, (not), heat packs, whatever.


Haven't you heard - they are asking for beer and condoms, not this stuff.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> Haven't you heard - they are asking for beer and condoms, not this stuff.


I think that's in Calgary.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> Haven't you heard - they are asking for beer and condoms, not this stuff.


As long as they get the condoms.

We don't need to have them breed another generation of idiots.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

^ At least in calgary they kind of know one thing they want...


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

HaroldCrump said:


> Haven't you heard - they are asking for beer and condoms, not this stuff.


I read that. Thought it was hilarious. Hey if you can't be productive members of society, we don't want you being reproductive members of society.

As I read somewhere in the past little while, if they aren't going to be future tax paying units, don't have 'em.


----------



## dortS (Nov 3, 2011)

Scotia has openings if anyone is interested in banking jobs


----------

